
Why C# is not a good choice for web development? - afshinmeh
http://afshinm.name/why-c-sharp-is-not-a-good-choice-for-web-development
======
Tomte
"But replacing the new dll file will change other class and methods signature
and logic, too."

Only if you don't make a real bugfix release, but throw the bugfix together
with whatever you happen to have on your development machine.

Oh, and your "but in Python I can change a single file" leads to the exact
problem, if you have continued development on that file.

That's all so incredibly stupid and irresponsible that I'd be inclined to say
that OP's company doesn't have a problem with C#, but with its total lack of
competence and responsibility in general.

What's frightening me even more is the number of "kudos" to that medium post.

~~~
sdlitwiller
I agree, the number of kudos is alarming. Having worked with compiled and
scripted languages I can say with confidence that there are pros and cons with
each approach. Sometimes its easier to copy a single dll as opposed to a bunch
of .js files, among other reasons. Either way you will want a clearly defined
api that hides its implementation from whatever is consuming it.

------
prodigal_erik
Deployment should involve upgrading the .rpm or .deb on your production
servers, or failing over to new instances which already have them. To try and
decide _which_ deployed files need to be replaced is very likely to leave you
not actually knowing exactly which code you are running.

Deployment process is never a good reason for choosing a language. Deployment
can (must!) be automated and reproducible. Language choice is about hiring,
development speed, rate of mistakes, and hardware cost for sufficient
capacity.

------
dlanouette
This article is full of FUD, and shows a very naive understanding of how to
maintain and deploy software.

The "problems" he talks about are caused by so many other problems he has (no
version control, not knowing what's in production, making breaking changes as
part of a small bug fix, not testing changes, etc, etc).

And, his proposed fix - use a scripting language - would break too if he made
a backwards-incompatible change.

------
mdpm
I am simply frightened by this. Dependency freezing is a tenet of reproducible
builds, reproducible builds a principle of engineering for any sort of
reliability. This varies not a whit between interpreted or compiled languages.
To extrapolate that to a massive generalisation like 'not good for web' is Not
Even Wrong.

